# DRI Acquires Resorts in Greece



## pgnewarkboy (Oct 12, 2012)

I just got a e-mail from Diamond about their acquisition of 5 resorts in Greece.   They are part of a group acquired by Diamond on Oct. 5th.  The e-mail was pretty straightforward and informative about availability for DRI members, impact on owners from the bought company etc.  I am impressed with this initial announcement.  The five resorts are:

•Grand Leoniki, Crete
 •Leoniki Residence, Crete
 •Village Heights Golf Resort, Crete
 •The Village Holiday Club, Crete
 •Sun Beach Holiday Club, Rhodes

DRI will be refurbishing and re-branding these resorts. It will be part of a distinct collection so the cost of improvements will not be borne by DRI members in other collections (trusts).


----------

